# Solved: Connecting Wii U to VGA monitor...



## Soliouss (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure where else to turn with this question seeing that no one can seem to answer it. I get exact opposite answers from people about the subject.

Anyway, in the future I'd like to connect a Wii U to my monitor. Unfortunately, it does not have an HDMI port so I am going to use my VGA port. This cable would definitely make the connection http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-6-FT-LO...176?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f23596a80 but my problem is that people keep saying that a cable like that can NOT transfer audio from the Wii U.

Now, the real reason why I'm asking is because I recently had an Xbox 360 connected to the same VGA monitor and THE SOUND WORKED because the monitor has its own sound (sound from the monitor itself, not speakers). You see though, I don't believe the Xbox 360 uses an HDMI connection so that alone makes me wonder what the Wii U will do. I have been Googling all day just for people to say "yes" and "no" to the same question. SO:

*WILL THE VGA TO HDMI CABLE TRANSFER AUDIO ALONG WITH VIDEO WHEN CONNECTED TO A VGA MONITOR THAT HAS ITS OWN SOUND?*


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

The VGA specification has no provisions for audio, so no it won't. The fact that the monitor has it own internal sound board and speakers makes no difference. Those are only accessible through a dedicated 1/8" female audio socket in the back of the unit. Gaming consoles are designed to be connected to a tv, not a PC monitor.


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

To follow up cleavers post (I agree completely) the Xbox 360 has an HDMI output, not a VGA. HDMI will happily carry ppicture and sound, si if the TV or monitor it is connected has speakers then you should get sound. VGA carries picture only so regardless of what the tv/ monitor sound capabilities are, they will not be used.


----------



## Soliouss (Mar 20, 2015)

This is the exact cable I used to connect my Xbox 360 to my VGA monitor:

http://i.imgur.com/5rREc6A.jpg

It is apparently called an Xbox 360 to VGA cable. THIS CABLE PRODUCED SOUND. Now why would the Xbox 360 sound work with VGA but the Wii U wouldn't? The only difference in the consoles is that the Wii U will be using an HDMI to VGA cable instead of an "Xbox 360 to VGA" cable, and that alone is why I'm asking this question. I assume it will work but then I go around asking and people keep telling me VGA can't transfer audio but it definitely did for the Xbox 360 so...

I would have liked to get the correct answer from someone but it looks like I might just have to buy the cable and try it myself. Has anyone tried using the Wii U HDMI to VGA cable to their monitor? I just need to know if it produces sound or not (along with audio of course).


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Because a generic HDMI to VGA has been wired to only move video since VGA has no provisions for sound.
for example the cable you showed us required the two RCA jacks to be hooked up as well in order for the sound to be carried over, in this case the cables sound connection was split and sent across the RCA jacks (red and white) You can find similar cables in HDMI and then you can achieve the same goal, so the cable will have an HDMI plug and integrated RCA cables that will carry the sound across to the TV. The problem is that most PC monitors do not have RCA connections for Audio in, but maybe your does. If not, then your answer is still NO!


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

Soliouss said:


> I would have liked to get the correct answer from someone but it looks like I might just have to buy the cable and try it myself.


If you want th ecorrect answer, you need to post the correct info. This is probably why you get conflicting answers. The X box only has a HDMI output, and many VGA monitors have several inputs, so it is fair to conclude that a full HDMI cable is being used. Had you posted the X box cable, in the OP, it would have been easier to give a more complete answer.

Cleaver and I have both posted that VGA does not carry sound; the reason for this being that VGA does not carry sound. If you use a composite cable (with the RCA as well) then sound will be carried by this cable, NOT the VGA, and you will get sound.

TBH, I dont think we are able to make this much clearer in terms of explaining, so hopefully this will now be solvable


----------



## Soliouss (Mar 20, 2015)

So any idea what cable I'll need for both audio & video then? Maybe this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-HDMI-HD...213?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5413a43fd5 ?

The Wii U uses HDMI so this looks like it would work. I need a male VGA end like above and I need audio + video of course. Will it work?


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes that cable will likely work provided your monitor has the matching RCA jacks for the audio in.


----------



## Soliouss (Mar 20, 2015)

I believe I used this cable to get audio after all: http://i.imgur.com/wM9T9F3.jpg I guess I just plugged the red/white RCA parts into that and plugged the other end into the monitor itself, and it worked.

I guess I didn't remember that I used that with my Xbox 360. My bad.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Great! Please mark the case as "Solved". Happy gaming!


----------

